# être très prudent



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

  Je fais un exercice où je dois trouver des expressions contenant les mots suivants : le chaud, la chèvre, les hauts, la pluie.
  L'un d'elles doit signifier : 
  être très prudent 


  Les ayant vérifiées dans mon dico, j’en ai trouvé trois avec chaud, pluie et chèvre. Quelqu’un connaît-il l'expression qui m'a laissé ?

J'ai trouvé _louer les hauts faits_, mais il ne me semble ce que je cherche.

  Merci d’avance,
  T.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Peut-être "ne pas être tombé de la dernière pluie", me semble assez proche, même si le sens est un peu différent.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pas claire, la question.

Chaud et être très prudent = Je ne suis pas chaud, chaud.


----------



## Thomas1

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pas claire, la question.[...]


Excusez-moi.

Il y a quatre mots:  le chaud, la chèvre, les hauts, la pluie.
If faut trouver quatre expressions dont on a les définitions :


 flatter deux parties opposées : souffler le chaud et le froid
 être très prudent : ...
 être tout-puissant : faire la pluie et le beau temps
 être d'une humeur inégale : être fantasque comme la chèvre
 
Donc, l'expression doit contenir le mot « les hauts ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thomas1 said:


> être tout-puissant : faire la pluie et le *beau* temps



Quelque chose avec "les hauts et les bas" ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je pense à :

1 _Ménager la *chèvre *et le chou_
2 _Chat *échaudé *craint l'eau froide_
3 _Faire la *pluie *et le beau temps_
4 _Connaître des *hauts *et des bas_

Souffler le chaud et le froid, ce serait plutôt la 4ème.


----------



## Twenty20

Je propose "éviter *les hauts* fonds" dans le sens être prudent, comme les marins qui font attention à ne pas heurter les récifs qui sont proches de la surface de l'eau. Il me semble que cette expression existe.


----------



## Thomas1

Merci, c'est plus clair maintenant !





Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je pense à :
> 
> 1 _Ménager la *chèvre *et le chou_
> 2 _Chat *échaudé *craint l'eau froide_
> 3 _Faire la *pluie *et le beau temps_
> 4 _Connaître des *hauts *et des bas_
> 
> Souffler le chaud et le froid, ce serait plutôt la 4ème.


Est-ce qu'on peut dire : avoir les hauts et les bas ?

Je ne sais pas si on peut changer les mots, mais « chat échaudé craint l'eau froide » me plaît. 

Est-ce que : « être fantasque comme la chèvre » va selon la quatrième définition ?


----------



## Twenty20

Non c'est avoir des hauts et des bas, en mettant "les" ça ne veut plus rien dire.


----------



## Flore!

Bonsoir Tomek 

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "être fantasque comme la chèvre" ! Elle est dans ton dictionnaire ? Elle n'apparaît pas sur Internet.
Mais vu que _fantasque_ signifie très exactement être d'humeur inégale, et que la chèvre est réputée d'humeur fantasque, cette expression me semble parfaite pour ta définition 4 (si elle existe  )

Mais si tu as le droit de transformer "chaud" en "échaudé" dans ton exercice, je pense que la solution proposée par Lacuzon est la bonne !


----------



## Chimel

Thomas1 said:


> Il y a quatre mots: le chaud, la chèvre, les hauts, la pluie.
> If faut trouver quatre expressions dont on a les définitions :
> 
> 
> flatter deux parties opposées : souffler le chaud et le froid
> être très prudent : ...
> être tout-puissant : faire la pluie et le beau temps
> être d'une humeur inégale : être fantasque comme la chèvre


A mon avis, tu as interverti le 1 et le 4:
"Souffler le chaud et le froid", c'est être d'un caractère instable, donc être d'une humeur inégale
"Ménager la chèvre et le chou" (proposé par Lacuzon) convient pour la définition 1

Ce qui ne nous dit toujours pas quelle expression avec "hauts" correspond à "être très prudent". On cherche...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Toutes ces propositions semblent logiques, les expressions / proverbes sont construites selon le même modèle : verbe + substantif* et *substantif.

Dans ces conditions, je suppose que ce que l'on cherche est : verbe (éviter ?) les hauts et les bas.

Rien de très idiomatique ne me vient à l'esprit.


----------



## Nanon

Twenty20 said:


> Non c'est avoir des hauts et des bas, en mettant "les" ça ne veut plus rien dire.


"Avoir des hauts et des bas", c'est être d'humeur variable. Cela n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec la prudence... Je ne vois que la proposition de Punky Zoé, mais il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'une expression toute faite.
"Éviter les hauts fonds" (pour les obstacles ou les écueils) au sens figuré serait possible, mais je ne crois pas l'avoir beaucoup rencontré. À mon avis, ce n'est pas ça non plus...


----------



## Chimel

Je persiste à penser que c'est "souffler le chaud et le froid" qui correspond à la définition "être d'une humeur inégale".

"Avoir des hauts et des bas" a un sens plus large (une entreprise, un sportif, un homme politique... peuvent avoir des hauts et des bas), ce n'est que dans certains contextes bien précis que l'expression peut être comprise comme "avoir des sautes d'humeur".

"Eviter les hauts fonds" serait possible pour la prudence, oui, mais ce serait effectivement assez étonnant pour un exercice d'apprentissage du français.

Est-ce que Thomas pourra avoir accès au corrigé et est-ce qu'il pourra nous donner la solution? (c'est frustrant, sinon...)


----------



## quinoa

Est-ce que "haut-le-coeur" ça va aussi?
Sinon "Haut les coeurs!" pour donner ou se donner du courage.


----------



## Lacuzon

Chimel said:


> Est-ce que Thomas pourra avoir accès au corrigé et est-ce qu'il pourra nous donner la solution? (c'est frustrant, sinon...)



Bonjour,

La solution est-elle enfin connue ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Thomas1 said:


> Excusez-moi.
> 
> Il y a quatre mots: le chaud, la chèvre, les hauts, la pluie.
> If faut trouver quatre expressions dont on a les définitions...


 


flatter deux parties opposées : ménager la *chèvre* et le chou
être très prudent : éviter les *hauts* fonds
être tout-puissant : faire la *pluie* et le beau temps
être d'une humeur inégale : souffler *le chaud* et le froid
C'est effectivement ma perception de l'exercice (toutes solutions déjà données précédemment).

Il est vrai que la (2) peut susciter quelque doute, parce que pas vraiment courante. Mais elle existe pourtant bel et bien.


----------



## Chimel

Lacuzon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La solution est-elle enfin connue ?


Ouais... On-veut-la-so-lu-tion, on-veut-la-so-lu-tion !


----------

